# Salt of the Earth



## jasontg99 (Jul 20, 2012)

A while back I contacted Chuck (dalecamino) and asked him to make me a pen similar to his Pelikan reproduction.  He graciously said yes.  I supplied the materials and made sure to send extra "just in case".  Little did I know he was going to make me a second pen!  Chuck's kindness has truly amazed me.  All I can say is "Thank you, Sir".  I hope you all enjoy the pics.

Jason


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 20, 2012)

They don't make them any better than Chuck.  He's a great guy.  He makes some pretty nice pens too!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 20, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> A while back I contacted Chuck (dalecamino) and asked him to make me a pen similar to his Pelikan reproduction.  He graciously said yes.  I supplied the materials and made sure to send extra "just in case".  Little did I know he was going to make me a second pen!  Chuck's kindness has truly amazed me.  All I can say is "Thank you, Sir".  I hope you all enjoy the pics.
> 
> Jason


Thank you Jason. It was an honor to make these pens for you, and flattering that you would ask me to. More over, it was gratifying to know that, at least one other pen maker had an interest in this style of pen. I hope it serves you well.:wink: Sorry for the delay.:redface::biggrin:



D.Oliver said:


> They don't make them any better than Chuck.  He's a great guy.  He makes some pretty nice pens too!


Thanks for the kind words Derek. Right back at ya friend.:biggrin:


----------



## el_d (Jul 20, 2012)

Chucks a great guy who can turn a mean piece of plastic, or metal, or whatever else you can throw at him.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 20, 2012)

:biggrino we need to get you a bigger hat yet?  Nice work Chuck guess we can say we knew you when....:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 20, 2012)

mredburn said:


> :biggrino we need to get you a bigger hat yet?  Nice work Chuck guess we can say we knew you when....:biggrin::biggrin:



SHHHH.....I'm enjoying this :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 20, 2012)

el_d said:


> Chucks a great guy who can turn a mean piece of plastic, or metal, or whatever else you can throw at him.



Thanks Lupe! Gonna have to tackle some wood like Redburn does some day. I appreciate your compliments.:wink:


----------



## watch_art (Jul 20, 2012)

That's really nice.  GOtta say I like this one better than the first one in the blue lapis looking material.  Very very nice.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 20, 2012)

Folks are startin to catch on to what we had known for quite some time.

Jason you had a good eye and picked the right person. Chuck, what more can I say that hasn't already been said. Oh yeah thats right - Smart move relocating close to Mike & Mike. Those lessons seem to have paid off. :tongue:


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 21, 2012)

Bummer, I thought I was going to get to see the clicker in person one of these days.

Mike


----------



## jasontg99 (Jul 21, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> Bummer, I thought I was going to get to see the clicker in person one of these days.
> 
> Mike



Mike,

    Maybe Fred (PTownSubbie) and I can make it down there sometime.  I would love to meet all of you guys!

Jason


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 21, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> bluwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer, I thought I was going to get to see the clicker in person one of these days.
> ...


 
Okay, but only if you bring the clicker with you:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## mredburn (Jul 21, 2012)

Look out Mike he might take over as "The Great One"


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 21, 2012)

mredburn said:


> Look out Mike he might take over as "The Great One"


 
Really, that again....?

Mike


----------



## jasontg99 (Jul 21, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> jasontg99 said:
> 
> 
> > bluwolf said:
> ...



HAHA.  You got it Mike.  BUT...I will have to buy a metal lathe so you can install a DRO on the tailstock!!!  :biggrin:  I have heard you are a pro at that.


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 21, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> HAHA. You got it Mike. BUT...I will have to buy a metal lathe so you can install a DRO on the tailstock!!! :biggrin: I have heard you are a pro at that.


 
Well, it's not a prerequisite, but if it gives you an excuse to buy one, by all means, do it. It will give me something to do. Or maybe we'll get Chuck to do it. He knows how now. Although he still needs me for the tooling changes.:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 21, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> Bummer, I thought I was going to get to see the clicker in person one of these days.
> 
> Mike


I still have 3 clickers left.:biggrin:



bluwolf said:


> jasontg99 said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA. You got it Mike. BUT...I will have to buy a metal lathe so you can install a DRO on the tailstock!!! :biggrin: I have heard you are a pro at that.
> ...


Not a problem:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 21, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Folks are startin to catch on to what we had known for quite some time.
> 
> Jason you had a good eye and picked the right person. Chuck, what more can I say that hasn't already been said. Oh yeah thats right - Smart move relocating close to Mike & Mike. Those lessons seem to have paid off. :tongue:


Thank you Mike. I agree, I have been quite fortunate to have Mike & Mike to help, and guide me along. But, I was extremely fortunate to have you & Mrs. present me with the challenge of making these two pens (so far) well....actually three pens :biggrin: I'll always be grateful for that. :wink: And, to Jason for asking me to make one for him.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 21, 2012)

mredburn said:


> Look out Mike he might take over as "The Great One"


 

I think for now we should call him "The Great One's Underling".

Or G1 Wannabe.   :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 21, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > Look out Mike he might take over as "The Great One"
> ...


NO !!!!:frown:


----------



## mredburn (Jul 21, 2012)

I think Mike and I will just call him "friend".


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 21, 2012)

mredburn said:


> I think Mike and I will just call him "friend".


Thank you! And I'll do the same.:biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 21, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > I think Mike and I will just call him "friend".
> ...


 
Hey, I never said I was gonna do that...

Mike


----------



## mredburn (Jul 21, 2012)

Im just trying to make him feel warm and fuzzy inside. Dont ruin it.


----------



## jasontg99 (Jul 21, 2012)

You guys crack me up.  :biggrin:  I have said it a few times before, I really wish I lived closer to all of you.  

Jason


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 21, 2012)

mredburn said:


> Im just trying to make him feel warm and fuzzy inside. Dont ruin it.


 
Oh, alright... I guess he's ...okay There, ya happy?

Mike


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 21, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> You guys crack me up. :biggrin: I have said it a few times before, I really wish I lived closer to all of you.
> 
> Jason


 
Why? I told you, when we get together, we mostly insult each other and give each other a hard time. But if you come down we'll make you feel right at home and do the same to you if you like.

Which reminds me, Mike, Chuck, I don't think we gave Fred enough crap when he was here. We need to work on that if he comes down again.

I know, we'll practice on Marshall when he gets back. We haven't picked on him in a long time. Of course that's because he hasn't been around. He's been too busy traveling and stupid stuff like getting an education.

And then there's Cris....

Mike


----------



## mredburn (Jul 21, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > Im just trying to make him feel warm and fuzzy inside. Dont ruin it.
> ...



Well..........Its better but we will have to work on your people skills.

And if your nicer to them the first time they come back for more abuse the second.


----------



## jasontg99 (Jul 21, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> jasontg99 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys crack me up. :biggrin: I have said it a few times before, I really wish I lived closer to all of you.
> ...



Mike,

    I have been in the Navy for 17 years.  Insulting each other all day is kind of what we do.  :wink:

Jason


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 21, 2012)

Jason....it is quite an experience. I have no idea why they were nice to Fred. Caught me by surprise. I'm hoping Marshall gets back soon, or Cris finds his way back next time. I need a break :redface: But, at least Trooper likes me after lunch....when he gets a bite of my sandwich.:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 21, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> But, at least Trooper likes me after lunch....when he gets a bite of my sandwich.:biggrin::tongue:


 
Is that kind of like putting a bone around your neck so the dog will play with you?  :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 21, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > But, at least Trooper likes me after lunch....when he gets a bite of my sandwich.:biggrin::tongue:
> ...


I suppose so :biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 22, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Jason....it is quite an experience. I have no idea why they were nice to Fred. Caught me by surprise. I'm hoping Marshall gets back soon, or Cris finds his way back next time. I need a break :redface: But, at least Trooper likes me after lunch....when he gets a bite of my sandwich.:biggrin::tongue:


 
Trooper likes you all the time. He just likes you BETTER at lunch time. Chuck really does save him a bite of his sandwich every time we get together.

Mike


----------



## WoodLM (Jul 23, 2012)

these are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## rizaydog (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 23, 2012)

bluwolf said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Jason....it is quite an experience. I have no idea why they were nice to Fred. Caught me by surprise. I'm hoping Marshall gets back soon, or Cris finds his way back next time. I need a break :redface: But, at least Trooper likes me after lunch....when he gets a bite of my sandwich.:biggrin::tongue:
> ...


I'm REALLY glad he likes me at all.:biggrin:



WoodLM said:


> these are absolutely beautiful!


Thanks for the compliment. 



rizaydog said:


> Very nice work.


Thanks!


----------

